# How Early to Train a Maltese?



## Sscha (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, I have a maltese puppy who is 2.5 months old now. I want to ask how early to train a maltese some tricks? Like paw, or shake hand, or play dead, etc? Is maltese consider a smart dog? I read that maltese is rated 59 out of 69 in Stanley Coren's The Intelligence of Dogs, does it mean that maltese is not that smart? But some people said that Maltese is a very smart dog, so I'm a bit confused here. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your new baby! I'm not an expert but have three maltipoos and I started training mine very early. Just keep it fun and very short, lots of praise and rewards and your baby will love the interaction. My favorite trainer is Zak George - he has tons of videos on training new puppies on YouTube and they are all free and he keeps them short and simple. I'm sure the experts on here will also be happy to give you advice.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here watch this and make your decision. This video is of Marisa's Obi. He and his brother Owen are pretty awesome. I know there are several others on here who also have video of their pups doing tricks, this is the first one that I thought of.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnygSPgI3eM]Obi The Maltese- Tricks Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Another good youtube site*

I think another really good free online site for dog training videos is kikopup on youtube.

She has hundreds of brief video clips on training--a lot on first things you should teach your puppy, etc. Also has many great tricks. Teaches step by step.

Linda


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've always taught them young, not a problem! Some learn really fast and some not so much. Georgie learns the things that are fun much faster and Bayleigh is just too smart for her own good. It also helps to have them do "tricks" that are in their nature to do anyway. Georgie learned "high five" in no time, but the "come here" not so much, we're STILL working on that one!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

I started teaching Henry simple stuff like sit and lay down at around 3-4 months. He is smart, but extremely stubborn. Occasionally he won't do a trick, not because he doesn't understand me, but because he just doesn't want to right then.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on your baby! We started training all of ours young. I truely feel that Maltese are brilliant!!! (Just a little bias) I have a malti-poo and two maltese. My oldest is 6 and youngest is 1. They all can roll over, dance, give your paw ( change to other paw), close your eyes and go to sleep, wait for treats, fetch, sit ect... ( Not bragging, just saying they learn really well.) Just have lots of small treats and praises available. We have taught Sammie ( male 3 yr old) to bring a cheese stick from the frig to mom/dad for a snack. He is the only one as my girls are too scared. Dogs are a wonderful thing. They all are teachable, maybe stubborn, but teachable. Good luck!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations! New puppies are awesome. Maltese are super smart. I am not a good trainer of tricks, but they are so smart that you can potty train them and teach them pretty young!

They are so brilliantly smart that they are amazing at how they TRAINED ME at such an early age to SPOIL them ROTTEN! ...and they treat me with lot's of love and kisses in return!!

Yeah! Love these furry loves!


----------



## Sscha (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all for answering, I'll try to train him as soon as possible. 
Snowy says thanks


----------

